# Evinrude I-Command



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a list of software versions? Anyone know what the most current version is? Nothing is wrong with mine, I am just curious. Thanks!

Lou


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Your dealer will have that info... and each year the software they use to diagnose problems as well as set up new motors will change as well....


----------

